# Met opera



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

What Happens Just Before Show Time At the Met Opera


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I remember doing a tour behind the curtains when visiting New York, absolutely breathtaking. Spaces as big as 4 soccer pitches.


----------

